# Just Bought a 1964 Le Tour on Craigslist...how'd I do?



## sentinelace (May 27, 2013)

I just got this bike today.  Everything seems stock except maybe the wheels and seat.  The seat says made in japan but the bike is a Chicago build. Did they maybe import this seat? or did someone pull it from another bike?  According to the Schwinn database it was built 5/7/1964

Anyone know what this might be worth?  I'm just using it to ride.  Rides nice.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, I think the bike may be from about '79 or '80. The Le Tour wasn't a model until the early 70s and the Le Tour IV was from around that time. The whole bike may very well be MIJ and their serial system may have just coincided with earlier Schwinn serials. Is there a 4 digit number stamped into the headbadge?


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

Otherwise, it looks like an exceptionally clean bike with quality parts. The white really pops too; not many white Schwinns.


----------



## sentinelace (May 27, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Unfortunately, I think the bike may be from about '79 or '80. The Le Tour wasn't a model until the early 70s and the Le Tour IV was from around that time. The whole bike may very well be MIJ and their serial system may have just coincided with earlier Schwinn serials. Is there a 4 digit number stamped into the headbadge?




According to this site it's a 1964:http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=e424635
serial number: e424635

It is a Chicago bike.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

The Le Tour did not exist in '64. The site you used doesn't take into account the Japanese serial numbers of 1979 which used a nearly identical serial system. Here's a website which explains lightweight Schwinns; both Chicago and Japan.
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/serial.htm

And I'll highlight this particular section:
"The 1979 Chicago built Le Tour and Super Le Tour models had their Serial Numbers on the left rear axle hanger and began with an 'S', followed by the standard letter/number scheme. Bicycles from Japan will have Serial Numbers located on the left, rear axle hanger, on the bottom bracket shell or on the lower section of the headlug. The number will have a production month letter in either the first or second position and a production year number in the other (first or second) position. Examples: J677123 = September, 1976. For some Japanese built Schwinns the headbadge will have a 4-digit stamping that represents the assembly date and consists of the ordinal day and the last digit of the year (2456 decodes to the 245th day of 1976 or 1986 -- use decals and components to determine the decade)."


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2013)

I agree probably early 80s. I gave $25 for one at the flea market and rode it til I broke it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

accoring to your post i also have a 64' le tour


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2018)

This post is from 2013. You may want to start your thread V/r Shawn


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 21, 2018)

Eisele1 said:


> accoring to your post i also have a 64' le tour




You have a 1974 Le Tour, the first year they were produced.


----------



## Eisele1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Awesome Thanks!


----------

